# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты >  Какие телефоны в Москве доступны для гостей?

## Kasturika d.d.

В Москве гости хотели бы посетить Храм Кришны, но дозвониться ни на один телефон нет возможности, они либо "выключены", либо "не могут принять звонок".
Возможно, есть какие-то тайные номера? Поделитесь, пожалуйста.

Эти 3 номера, указанные на Кришна.ру, в данный момент времени не функционируют:

"Центр индийской культуры: ул. Куусинена, 
 (499) 608-12-49, 8 909 935-16-79.

Справки по тел. 8 925 997-10-03 "


Или СК в Москве уже в подполье?

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Вот этот точно рабочий 8 925 997-10-03

В любом случае пусть приезжают: м.Полежаевская, ул.Куусинена, 19а. Вход с белыми слонами. Храм на месте, никуда не сбежит.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вот этот точно рабочий 8 925 997-10-03
> 
> В любом случае пусть приезжают: м.Полежаевская, ул.Куусинена, 19а. Вход с белыми слонами. Храм на месте, никуда не сбежит.


Спасибо! передам им, они хотели еще узнать про кафе, работает ли оно ежедневно? 
Да, через час после моего сообщения этот телефон проявился в сети :-)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Да, кафе и магазин ежедневно с 9 до 9.
Храм открыт с 4:30 утра до 9 вечера.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Да, кафе и магазин ежедневно с 9 до 9.
> Храм открыт с 4:30 утра до 9 вечера.


Спасибо!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вот этот точно рабочий 8 925 997-10-03


Одного номера на Москву маловато, надо признаться. Тем более, если его оператор Мегафон, то эта связь самая плохая в последнее время, иногда сутками не ловит сеть. 
Так что надо при Храме иметь хотя бы два-три номера с разными операторами.

----------

